# Judge tosses hunter in lock up for not listening to her tirade against hunters.



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

It would be great to find out more about this.





at youtube it says:
Judge Lewis
Third District Court - Salt Lake City
450 South State Street
P. O. Box 1860
Salt Lake City, Utah 84114-1860

no idea if that is right


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

wow...good for that guy. She LOVES her position of authority doesn't she. you could tell she wanted to tell the guy that he was a piss-ant and she could spout whatever crap she wants.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*oh man!*

That gentleman had every right to walk out w/out any comment. If it was anyone that blew the situation out of proportion and wanted her opinion to be known the 'Judge' (AKA: Flake) did. If his actions were disruptive to the court I would understand but he just walked out then they had him brought back into the courtroom for a power trip. It makes you wonder how she even got elected, she might be the offspring of the Third Reich and PETA! Give me a break, people like have no business dealing with people! Just my opinion! APB


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, arrested for being bored!! The nerve of that guy to be BORED in HER MAJESTY'S COURT. That "judge" should be voted off the bench and then subjected to a barage of emails, phone calls, letters and any other public forms of contempt that will let her know that Americans have the right to be bored if they want to. That was one of the most un-American things I have ever seen.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

oh man that guy just got the hunting trip of his life! Because he is about to get hit with a HUGE sum of money when he takes that tape to ANY lawyer and sues the state.

Unless he is actually on trial or testifiying he can leave a courtroom at anytime

If a judge calls him back in and asks him a question he has the right to anwser her... they call it "freedom of speech"

stupid judge


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

oh btw - *http://www.helenair.com/articles/2006/10/28/montana/c09102806_02.txt*

looks like it really happened.

This right here just pisses me off:

"Lewis’ tirade came after she recused herself from that case, citing a prejudice against deer hunters. Lewis has said she had a harrowing experience in which a hunter fired a shot that narrowly missed her head, The Salt Lake Tribune said in a story Friday."

So she had no problem takign the bench, as if she didn't know it was about a hunter, and then decided to recuse herself and then begin lecturing...


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*what a joke....*

the very first thig she says is that she has a prejudice concerning deer hunters....

isn't that making a comment about hunters? i mean she said at the end that she made no such staement regarding hunters.......... DUH!!!!!

she needs to go...... 

sounds like ALL the judges i've had dealings with lately.... say one thing but 5 minutes later they've already forgotten what it was they said.

thats all we need are more of her in the big seat.


speed


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*www.firejudgelewis.com*


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

What were the hunters being accused of in the first place? Poaching? 

I agree the judge is out of bounds, she could excuse herself on basis of harboring a prejudice, with no need to discuss the matter further.

Though I'd imagine that since the hunter was fined 2500 and 2 years hunting privelages that he's been accused of killing a deer out of season. Which I don't approve of.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The hunter handcuffed and thrown in the holding cell was not the defendant, just a spectator.

Almost makes me want to move to Utah so I can register to vote her out.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

OMG just her voice made me want to shove an ice pick in my ear


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

tackscall said:


> OMG just her voice made me want to shove an ice pick in my ear


Let me borrow the ice pick after you are done. A judge has no rights to lecture in such a manner. I am going to keep on eye on this subject.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Did anyone catch a very important point here .... the video is posted on youtube. 

There is a comment on youtube from someone basically saying the Judge should be killed over this.

It has been turned over to an Internet Crimes Taskforce who is going to get the registered IP address of the poster, contact the ISP the IP address is registered to and basically go knocking on this guys door. He will be charged.

The lesson is .... Internet crime is easy to track. I dont know if the guy was serious or not with his comments but that likely wont matter. 

Think it ... say it creatively .... but never come right out and threaten anyone. It is against the law.

Oh yeah ... the Judge is nuts and should be removed from her position and disbarred.


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

He should have asked her if she was a vegan. I'm sure she eat's meat. Cows suffer a much more horrible death at the hands of a butcher than a dear does at the hands of a hunter.
I wish I was a voter in her district!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

typical liberal elitess.disbar her.show her she can be dethrowned.


----------



## Micky (Aug 12, 2004)

She was voted off the bench. 
http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_4621589


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Micky said:


> She was voted off the bench.
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_4621589



aint democracy great


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*where is link to her original rant?*

Looks like the site to get her kicked off work but I'd like to see this kook in action, any link to the original garbage she spewed?


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Judge with a bad aditude*

There is one thing not many people know outside of Salt Lake, it is a huge PETA area. You can drive down the HWY and see PETA billboards.


----------



## JHCISS (Oct 15, 2006)

swilk said:


> Did anyone catch a very important point here .... the video is posted on youtube.
> 
> There is a comment on youtube from someone basically saying the Judge should be killed over this.
> 
> ...


If that is the correct quote of the person, he didn't threaten anyone! Saying "someone should be killed "and saying "I'm going to kill someone" are two different things in my book. What it goes to show you is, our freedom of speech is slowly being stripped away.


----------



## Stbmldgrvs (Apr 24, 2006)

The general voters tossed her out in the November election. There were some other things she did as well that also added momentum. She is now facing disbarment for some of those things but I haven't heard if any of that ever happened after the general vote.


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*What???*



skynight said:


> The hunter handcuffed and thrown in the holding cell was not the defendant, just a spectator.
> 
> Almost makes me want to move to Utah so I can register to vote her out.



Have you ever been to Utah???? Let's just say the family tree is all branches and no roots...:rofl: :laugh2: :bounce: 

J K !!!
C


----------

